# asv 50/60 Or cat 247b/ 257b?



## GarethVW (Jul 10, 2010)

I am looking at these units, I would be buying used. I like the asvs being lighter a little. But the 257 with high flow would be able to run a stump grinder, which I like. I know the asv's could come with turf tracks, one question I have is how big of a issue is turf damage with the standard tracks?


----------



## GarethVW (Jul 12, 2010)

I was also wondering what peoples experiences with any of these machines are. The Cat people say Asv is no good. Then other people seem to like the asv machines.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jul 17, 2010)

GarethVW said:


> I was also wondering what peoples experiences with any of these machines are. The Cat people say Asv is no good. Then other people seem to like the asv machines.



I have a ASV RC30. Love it. Turf tracks are as advertised. VERY little damage. 

I have heard to stay away from the RC60 as they had problems with the turbo. The RC50 is the same just without a turbo. (10 fewer ponies too.)

I have no experience with the Cat so no help there tho.

I do know that from what I've read on here, you will probably be disappointed with a stump grinder attachment on a skid steer.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jul 17, 2010)

While I like the looks of the ASV skids (especially the forestry packages), you just don't see many around NEO. On the other hand, there are tons of 247/257's out there. Plus, Cat pretty much is the top dog in the equipment field. 

I used a Cat with hi-flow once it and while it was pretty impressive overall, I found it a little tippy on angles.

If I buying a skid steer, I would make sure it has a turbo. Every diesel vehicle or piece of equipment that I have ran without a turbo has been a turd in the power dept.


----------



## cat257 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Cat 257B*

have a 257B skid steer awesome machine super strong and lawn friendly depending on the operator. can also destroy a lawn if you starts doing 360's. wish it had the highflow but generally only use the grapple and bucket.

I'm having a problem with the aux. hydraulics if anyone has any insight. When i close the grapple it releases the pressure as soon as you release the trigger... Is there a check valve that could be malfunctioning? thanks.

Rick


----------

